# carpeting gets in paint



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

If the baseboard was held up off the floor when it was installed, you may be able to slip cardboard about 4 inches wide under the baseboard. Paint down to it and after the paint tacks up good pull it out. By then the carpet won't stick to the paint.
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have had good results using painters tape or masking tape to protect the carpet and temporarily

pull it back from the trim---It's a bit of a learning curve ---the tape is tucked in like a bed sheet--


----------



## caroln242 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm, both good ideas! If the cardboard trick doesn't work, I'll tape it. Sounds easier than prying carpet loose with a pliers (been there, done that!).

Thanks much!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most stores sell carpet protector strips---they look like Venetian blind slats---they work well but--you have tape and cardboard --so try using what you have on hand--


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The carpet protection strips work alright but are expensive compared to tape. I have always used nice wide 1.5 to 2 inch masking tape. Tape along the baseboards with 3/8 inch on the baseboard. Then take a drywall knife and being careful not to tear the tape, press the excess down between the carpet and the baseboard. Paint. Make sure the paint is completely dry. Then pull the tape.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

If the baseboard is put in 1/2" above the subfloor as it should be, you can just take strips of painters plastic, I like 1.5 mil thick, and use a putty knife (a six inch knife goes faster, you can use the plastic throw away mud knifes for this with the corners rounded off so it will not tear the plastic.) and slip the plastic under the baseboard. Paint to your hearts content but when you go to take the plastic out make sure to break the bond that may have been accumulated between the baseboard and the plastic. It is like sun burned skin, will peal, so run the knife along the base of the baseboard before pulling the plastic out.


----------



## caroln242 (Oct 11, 2011)

Also good idea!


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a little tube of 'Paint Away' from Kleeneze. Its for emulsion or gloss and I've used it successfully on my jeans. Its a gel that lifts the paint off but you still have to pick at it a bit. I think its their own label so not sure if there is something in the shops thats similar....

Thanks 
Regards
Chantell Wilson


----------

